# Cleared and Stained Fish



## Malavok (Oct 26, 2015)

When I lived in Austin, I worked at UT's natural history collections in the ichthyology department. They recruited me to photograph our cleared and stained fish collection. Here are some of my favorite shots from that.

These are all for the Fishes of Texas Project database, which is hosted by UT's Biodiversity Collections:
www.fishesoftexas.org

I used an old, rickety light box and a D5200 with a Tamron 90mm. It was often a frustrating process because the specimens are stored in glycerin, which would inevitably get all over my hands, clothes, and the light box.

Reddish colors are bone and bluish colors are cartilage (not always 100% perfect but most of these are pretty high quality stains).

Species names are included for most of them, if you're curious!

Antennarius radiosus:






Peprilus burti:





Etheostoma lepidum:





Strongylura marina:





Narcine bancroftii:





Centrarchus macropterus:





Oligoplites saurus:





Don't know the species for this one:





Bagre marinus:





Lepomis megalotis:


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2015)

That is very cool!


----------



## waday (Oct 26, 2015)

So neat!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2015)

There is something you don't see every day. Very interesting and colorful. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## weepete (Oct 26, 2015)

I love these!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2015)

Very fun to look at! Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Malavok (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone, they are really neat specimens!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 27, 2015)

That's something you don't get to see everyday.. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Achaicus (Nov 11, 2015)

Malavok said:


> When I lived in Austin, I worked at UT's natural history collections in the ichthyology department. They recruited me to photograph our cleared and stained fish collection. Here are some of my favorite shots from that.
> 
> These are all for the Fishes of Texas Project database, which is hosted by UT's Biodiversity Collections:
> www.fishesoftexas.org
> ...



Added some common name and locality information, because I was curious and wanted to share.


----------



## nycphotography (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for posting!  I went to the website, and would never in a million years, have figured out how to find these, nor even known that they existed


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 14, 2015)

This is super cool! The fish and your photos! 

Thanks for posting them.


----------

